# RecipeDB - AIPA - Xmas in July '09



## Fourstar (30/7/09)

AIPA - Xmas in July '09  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               12 Votes        Brewer's Notes Water Profile @ 23 L. (post boil figures)Ca 120ppm, Mg 13ppm, Na 3ppm, SO4 250ppm, Cl 7ppm, HCO3 60ppmThe hops @ 0 Mins noted as flowers are actually dry pellet hops. You may omit the 5g hops if you want ad adjust as something else, they where just leftovers i threw in. (but they might just be the clincher for all that flavour)! To get the above water profile i used 1/2 tsp epsom salts, 1 tsp chalk and 2.5tsp of Gypsum added to the boil. The caraamber was actually JW crystal, it wasn't in the list but caraamber is the same SRM~. Use JW crystal, caraamber or caramunich I in that order. Mashed @ 65deg for 90 Mins due to large grist. Was acutally 60IBU in beersmith (tinsenth) and 1.060OG for a 6% ABV.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.45 kg JWM Caramalt    0.4 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.15 kg Weyermann Caraamber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    5 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 60.4 IBU   Efficiency 68%   Alcohol 6.38%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## seemax (30/7/09)

Could be a tad sweet at 0IBU


----------



## Katherine (30/7/09)

His probably still entering the recipe...


----------



## brettprevans (30/7/09)

yes he's still entering the recipe. it definitely wasnt sweet. another one of the top beers of the caseswap.


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/09)

seemax said:


> Could be a tad sweet at 0IBU



Give us some time chaps! Check it now, its all done. It sucks you cant add dry hops in the recipe so ive done the dry hops as 0min 99AA additions!  Oh and the caraamber is acutally JW crystal when i made it.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/7/09)

Sorry mate, I can appreciate it is a good beer, and has been getting big-ups from all and sundry in the swap...

but, I'm going to go against the grain and say I didn't actually enjopy drinking your beer 

It was too "grassy" for me, reminding me of partly-decomposed lawnmower cuttings.

Lucky for all of us, taste is a subjective measure, cause I absolutely looooooovvvvved the beer you brought along on the day, a Helles I think :icon_drool2:


----------



## seemax (30/7/09)

It was my favourite beer of the swap and I promptly brewed a quasi-clone which is being bottled tonight 

No doubt it's on the bitter side, but I find US hops to be more tangy/zesty than a blanket bitterness from say choc malt or eating 85% cocoa chocolate. Maybe I'm just a hop head.

Having said that, the stouts on offer were also superb.


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Sorry mate, I can appreciate it is a good beer, and has been getting big-ups from all and sundry in the swap...
> but, I'm going to go against the grain and say I didn't actually enjopy drinking your beer
> It was too "grassy" for me, reminding me of partly-decomposed lawnmower cuttings.
> Lucky for all of us, taste is a subjective measure, cause I absolutely looooooovvvvved the beer you brought along on the day, a Helles I think



Horses for Courses WB! Im actually glad you spoke your mind. The whole reason behind this process is to get constructive criticisim about your beers and if you dont like somones beer, it should be voiced, its all subjective as you noted. (hence the reason all my tastings have all been about what i taste, and any faults i noticed, if any.)

Dry hopping in very high rates can be an aquired taste, not to mention the IBUs where up around 60~+the dry hop oils. Its suprising you get the grass clippings aroma/flavour as i deliberatly tried to avoid that by dry hopping towards the end of fermentation 75% through~, rested for 4 days at ambient then crash chilled for 48 hours to floc out any extra dry hop and yeast and transferred to the keg. 

The keg was force carbed and stored @ 2-4deg for around 2 weeks before bottling. I bulk stored for as long as possible at cold temps to try and preserve the Dry hop aroma. 

There where however, 4 bottles that where filled direct from primary and naturally carbed in the bottle and where not stored at cold temps.. maybe you got one of those. Either way, thanks for the honesty mate! (BTW, simcoe was the bulk hop used to dry hop, this hop is very very piney but not resinous like chinook.)

As for the beer at the swap, the Helles was the one from the bottle, the keg was a CAP. Im thinking of doing my Xmas swap as one of those. A decent summer lager quaffer.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (30/7/09)

You're right, it was the CAP that I loved on the day.

I think it must be the Simcoe that I have an issue with, I've had it before and it doesn't really appeal to me. Maybe I just need to man up, brew a huge Simcoe IPA, and get over my phobia 

Oh yeah, "enjopy" is the new way all the cool kids are spelling the word "enjoy" nowadays


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Oh yeah, "enjopy" is the new way all the cool kids are spelling the word "enjoy" nowadays



Haha yeah, i guessed so! As for the simcoe phobia. somone else noted simcoe was the core hop and said it was overpowering everything else. it is a very strong hop, it sucks that its my fav US hop  Been using centennial in my past 2 beers.... very moreish


----------



## saccarin63 (30/7/09)

WarmBeer said:


> You're right, it was the CAP that I loved on the day.
> 
> I think it must be the Simcoe that I have an issue with, I've had it before and it doesn't really appeal to me. Maybe I just need to man up, brew a huge Simcoe IPA, and get over my phobia
> 
> Oh yeah, "enjopy" is the new way all the cool kids are spelling the word "enjoy" nowadays


hops, hops, hops hops ,hops, hops, hops ,hops, i love hops.


----------



## mrpolly (20/9/09)

Brewing this right now  See how it goes


----------



## mrpolly (26/9/09)

Was this Dry hoped in the keg?


----------



## Fourstar (27/9/09)

mrpolly said:


> Was this Dry hoped in the keg?



err nope. It was dry hopped in primary with a few points still to knock off fermentation, Around 3-4 points then crash chilled and kegged accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## stevepreece (3/2/10)

This was my first all grain after too many years of kits. 
I am never going back after this.

Tastes great, even after the running around and semi catastrophies, plus a rather sticky kitchen floor.
Main potential disaster was using a kitchen kettle full of water that contained a lemon, My wife was descaling and forgot to let me know.

Anyway turned out great without a hint of lemon  We live and learn.

I shall be back for more of this one later.

It must be good as my wife was drinking it last night too.


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/10)

stevepreece said:


> This was my first all grain after too many years of kits.
> I am never going back after this.
> Tastes great, even after the running around and semi catastrophies, plus a rather sticky kitchen floor.
> Main potential disaster was using a kitchen kettle full of water that contained a lemon, My wife was descaling and forgot to let me know.
> ...




Great to hear! Glad you liked it ya lemonhead 

Kudos on the complex beer (atleast the hopping rate) for your 1st AG. :beerbang:


----------



## Phoney (2/7/10)

Brewed this now, after 12 days @ 18C and 3 days @ 21.5C the FG is still at 1020, which is what beersmith predicted.

Should I wait and see if it drops any further or crash chill & bottle?


----------

